# Locomotive issue



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

when i was making a consists with 3 locomotives the lead locomotive just stop working. it was running fine before i added it to the consists. if i take it off the track and put it back on the track with the speed turn up on the controller a little bit the light will light up and it will move a little ways and then stop. 

i can't turn the lights on any more with the controller or anything. when i put it on the program track it sometimes tell me the manufacturer number and sometimes i get the message saying can not read CV after i go to program it. then other time i get the can not read CV message right away.

does anyone know what's going on? is the decoder fried?

i'm using the NCE DCC system and the locomotive is an atlas with a NCE decoder

thank you


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Clean the wheels really good and check the pickups.
If it still won't read then you'll need pull the decoder out and test it out of the engine.
Most likely it will be toast, NCE has an excellent warranty/exchange program.


----------

